# My car of the day, 2016 BMW M2



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

These snap shots show the fourth coming BMW M2 and it will hit show rooms in 2016. This model will probably be characterized by excellent style, blistering performance, up to date high tech and improved MPG. Talking of performance, this M2 will have 370 BHP, a manual gear box and rear - wheel drive as standard. These pictures show the M2's production ready front bumper and quad - exit 'M' - double exhaust system at the rear which is synonymous with BMW's M performance division. Bigger brakes, larger wheels, flared arches and more aggressive front air intakes can also be seen. Although nothing is official ahead of the M2's launch, sources suggest a 0-60 time of 4.2 seconds in seven speed dual - clutch guise. Scheduled to be unveiled at the Detroit motor show next January, the M2 should cost in the region of £45,000.

Like it?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah looks cool...

What will it be a Turbo'd V6??


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ultimately yes, but not sure about the front & rear splitters... Seem a bit mis-matched?

4.2 seconds to 60, nice!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Ultimately yes, but not sure about the front & rear splitters... Seem a bit mis-matched?
> 
> 4.2 seconds to 60, nice!


On 2nd Glance... you're right.

Looks like a fat car has sat on top of a smaller car..


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, gimme gimme


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Got a feeling this is going to be a bit special.

There is a few different pictures floating around of what it will look like. Don't think anything is 100% yet.

Also the suggestions is the power will be more than 370bhp.

Not sure I'd go with orange, but here's a shot that shows how wide the thing is.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Love the front splitter but not keen on the rear where it comes up near the arches, alloys forme again let it down, but overall its a lovely lovely motor


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Loving that :argie:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes! 

Don't rate bmws but the 1 (coupes) and 2 series really get me


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Most appealing BMW for a long time - since the 1M actually


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

The pictures in the first op are possibly the worst photoshopped pics I've ever seen lol.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Starbuck88 said:


> On 2nd Glance... you're right.
> 
> Looks like a fat car has sat on top of a smaller car..


Someone has attempted to photoshop and 2 and a 4 series together. Badly


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Not a huge BMW fan, but i'd have that one


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Loving it.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Would love one if I could! The 1 & 2 series are good lookers


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Love the look apart from the rear splitter.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

No official pictures of this car exist yet - everything is photoshopped that's out their.

August 13th is the rumour reveal though - final testing in America is currently where they are readying them


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

man thats fat (ganster talk for a wide rear)


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Yeah looks cool...
> 
> What will it be a Turbo'd V6??


It will be a Straight 6 turbo :thumb: had a M235 for a few days before I ordered my z4 35is, it was a fantastic peice of kit look forward to driving this M2 might be the next one


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Hideous! I quite like the 2 series too :/

M4 is a bit of a beast, will there be a redesign of that next year?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I do like that, nice !


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

MagpieRH said:


> Hideous! I quite like the 2 series too :/
> 
> M4 is a bit of a beast, will there be a redesign of that next year?


4 series is only 18 months old so no. They don't do the lci (facelift) till 4 years into the life cycle of the car.


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Not sure about the rear but looks great from the front.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Kind of liking it....although, if the interior turns out to be of the same 'lack of quality' that the 1 series coupe had, I'd want my money back.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Rollini said:


> 4 series is only 18 months old so no. They don't do the lci (facelift) till 4 years into the life cycle of the car.


Stage one of the LCi is live at the moment with interior trim finishes being altered and also the new 8.5 inch and thin pro nav screen.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice 

I like :thumb:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

WO-WO said:


> Stage one of the LCi is live at the moment with interior trim finishes being altered and also the new 8.5 inch and thin pro nav screen.


That's nothing to do with the lci. 
Trims are being changed all the time on the different models but they're small tweaks that coincide with the facelift 3 etc. 
Interior screen on is 8.8 inch with the professional media which is standard on an m4. Again only being changed due to 3 series lci launched on sat


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Wouw! I will go for orange!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's a review of the M235i :

http://www.autoguide.com/manufacturer/bmw/2015-bmw-m235i-xdrive-review

Hopefully the M2 will have ALOT more to offer.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm, it's ok, but still abit meh. Personally, I think BMW have lost their way, and seem to be catering to the led lights and chintz crowd.
Much rather have a 635 CSi.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Not bad and at least they have got the proportions right on it even if they have to use plain common garden white to show it off which does no car any favours. The 1 series coupe IMO is a hideous looking motor as it is all out of proportion and looks wrong from every angle. Doesn't matter how good an engine and handling they give it means nothing if it looks wrong. This M2 could be a good alternative to a 1M. However £45k is second hand 911 money which is where my money would go.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Lots of comments on it looks here but I think every ones missed the fact that the pics in this thread are all renders


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

what else are we supposed to comment on? weathers been a bit ****e lately i guess


----------

